# Sophronitis cernua (first time bloomer)



## Kavanaru (Jul 31, 2009)

This is a first time bloomer in my orchidarium  I bought it more than one year ago, to test if this species would like the conditions in my orchidarium... I think the answer is yes 

Only two flowers on this spike (plus another spike growing), but I think next time I could get more blooms from it...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice. I've heard this is easier to grow than coccinea, but I have not found it so.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

Well done, I killed a few of these also!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 31, 2009)

Its pretty pretty pretty! Its the prettiest little thing I ever did see!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice Ramon!

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 1, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2009)

Very, very nice one Ramon!!!
IMO it is easier than coccinea, and I had one for over 10 years growing to a nice plant, then getting mealings and no more recovering from it  ! ( I have killed at least 5 coccineas always in a very short time) Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice colour and cute flowers!!!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2009)

Great job growing it, I don't even try


----------



## toddybear (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cute! Guess mine died since it wasn't in an orchidarium!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2009)

:clap: A real QT! :clap: 
I'm trying rosea, it's put out a couple of new growths, suppose to be a summer bloomer but I'm not holding my breath on blooms for this year!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 3, 2009)

very nice...mine blooms in the spring off of multi growths. I do not find this species difficult at all. Mount, hang it and ignore it. Not a species that likes to fussed over.


----------

